# Aquascaping Tang tank with Cyps



## Donaca (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm in the planning stages of setting up my dream Tang community tank in a standard 75G. I plan to stock a colony of l. Stappersi, a pair of julidochromis, a pair or harem of calvus, a school of c. Leptosoma and a BN pleco. I will for sure have a rock pile with caves at each end of the tank with shells in the middle.

I have read that Cyps need resting places for sleeping and when stressed. Will the Julies and Altos "share" their piles at all? How high should those piles be? Would a third smaller pile in the center back be better (although my less dominant stapps would probably claim it)?

Also, I'm considering getting the Universal Rocks "crevice" 3D background. I really like the look of it and it's only 1-2" deep so wouldn't take up too much floor space. Has anyone used this BG with Cyps? Would it be beneficial for them? I looked at the "Rocky" 3D BG as well, but the "crevice" to me looks like there might actually be resting places for cyps on it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Donaca (Aug 9, 2013)

Also, the "Rocky" background is only 1/2-1" thick and half the price. If there is no added benefit for cyps of the extra ledge-like style of the "crevice" perhaps the "Rocky" is the way to go?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

The cyps don't need anywhere other than at night they will sleep on the tank bottom. I have a slimline background in my tank with cyps and it makes no difference to them.
IMO, they won't utilize ledges or rock piles. They stay out in the open at all times unless sleeping. If stressed out they will hang at the top of the tank near powerheads etc.
But that's not the norm.


----------



## Donaca (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay, looks like the "Rocky" may be the way to go since it's thinner and cheaper! I love the look of the 3D but can't afford to lose too much real estate.

With that being said, I'm assuming just the two rock piles will be sufficient?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have the very 3D background (thicker and more expensive). My cyps loved the ledges and had no additional need for high caves or slate tilted against the background.

They sleep on the open sand...so leave plenty of open sand. Assume no one will share their spot on the bottom.


----------



## Donaca (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmm... I may have to revisit the idea of a DIY BG, then. Some of the BGs out there are really cool looking. However, the bigger ones take up too much space for what I want to do with this tank, and are also out of my price range.

I had thought the "crevice" may have been a good middle ground but now I'm not so sure. I want my cyps to be happy. I've read too many horror stories of them wasting away within a month of people getting them!


----------

